# So many raccoons.



## IKE (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2018)

That's so cute but they're going to be thirsty.


----------



## jujube (Apr 23, 2018)

Raccoons are my favorite critters.  Highly intelligent and immensely adaptable.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 23, 2018)

Raccoons are certainly intelligent and quite adaptable.  When we first moved into this deep forest country, there were a lot of them around.  However, several of the locals started raising chickens, etc., and raccoons became quite detrimental to the chickens.  Over the years, the locals have "thinned" them out, and now we seldom see any.  I like to grow a nice garden every year, but I have had to just about giving up trying to grow any corn...the coons seem to know when the ears are just about ready to pick, and they will invade the garden about 2 days before picking time, and nibble on just about every ear of corn.


----------



## jujube (Apr 23, 2018)

I've had a lot of encounters with raccoons during camping trips.  Once I made the mistake of leaving a watermelon out overnight.  Got up in the morning and found a silver-dollar size hole in the watermelon and absolutely nothing inside.  The little rascal had reached in and scraped all the flesh out of the rind.  

Another time, before we went to sleep, I put the ice chest on the picnic table.  On top of that, I placed the Coleman stove, a wooden box of tent stakes and the heavy wooden box the lantern was stored in, thinking that would discourage the raccoons from getting into the chest.  In the middle of the night, I heard a "CRASH" and went out to find everything on the ground.  The little raccoon (and Florida raccoons are positively tiny compared to northern raccoons) had pushed the whole thing over to the edge of the table and off onto the ground.  He had then proceeded to help himself to the contents.  He was waddling away on his back legs and elbows and had an egg in each paw, one under each "armpit" and one in his mouth.  I yelled at him; he dropped the egg in his mouth and hissed at me.  Then he picked it back up and waddled off into the underbrush.  I hope he enjoyed his eggs.

At an earlier house, we had a habitual offender that we called "Stubby", as he only had a stub of a tail left.  He could untie knots and open latches.  If I flicked the back light on, he would stand on the steps and hold his paws up toward me, begging for something.  Cheeky little buzzard, he was.


----------



## connect1 (May 5, 2018)

The raccoons used to go in the dumpster at an apartment I lived at years ago.
One night I went out and threw my trash in and accidentally hit one, I know because it hissed at me.

ops1:


----------

